# UCLA



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2007)

Just curious, did anyone else apply to UCLA? And have you heard from them yet?


----------



## ajadler (Mar 8, 2007)

i applied... haven't heard yet. when are we supposed to hear?


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure. Some have heard already, but like you, I haven't heard either.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2007)

UCLA contacted me on March 1st, I interview with them on March 24th.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats on getting the interview. Which program did you apply to?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats...I'm very nervous.

I'm an MFA Screenwriting applicant.


----------



## Sixto (Mar 13, 2007)

I was contacted yesterday I interview April 7th, MFA Cinematography.


----------

